
Facebook Code Details - AngelinaAmore
I am a newbie here. I have learned how to see who is cyber stalking me, but since I know nothing of programming yet, I am not sure how to see who visits me the most. I also would like to do a search of names to see if a specific person is viewing me and pinpoint that to a location. I have been victimized and would like to know who is following me on facebook or trying to gather information through my friends list.  I have been harassed and bullied, and would like to see how often my ex who blocks me every other day is viewing me and at what time of day and if possible where they are located, so I can avoid that area.
======
mtmail
You're worried about cyber stalking. At the same time you're obsessed to find
out where other people are, would like to watch their actions and find out
their real-life location. Your reasons might be noble but this is an anonymous
forum. Any tool that might exist (I very much doubt it does) could be used by
less noble people was well.

Since you say you're newbie here, is there a chance you misinterpret "Hacker
News" to be a forum of hackers in the sense we go out and intrude other
people's computers? It's just mostly engineers and entrepreneurs here. This is
the list of the most popular articles lately
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

Your ex is blocking you. Why aren't you blocking that person?

------
AngelinaAmore
So I have blocked all the crazies in my life, abusers, two guys I have a
restraining order on. They friended someone I was friends with and showed up
at a location I frequent recently, I think our mutual friend told them where
I'd be.

I'm thinking it would be great if I could set a filter somehow on my
InitialChatFriendList to order the top visitors and also set it so I can
immediately tell if there is a list of viewers who are viewing me from a page
of someone who I have not friended and possibly an IP address to at least tell
me what City they are in? I have received a death threat, that is why I'm a
little paranoid sometimes.

------
FaisalAbid
Hey, this isn't possible sorry. I suggest the best thing to do is block your
bullies and ex off facebook. Make your account private and only exclusive to a
few friends.

If you need someone to chat with or help you lock down your facebook, feel
free to email me at faisal.abid@gmail.com.

Bullying is tough but know that it's not the end of the world. There is no
easy way out of it, but there are many ways to avoid it and start to get away
from it.

------
AngelinaAmore
I am in a situation currently where I can't leave town and I experienced
domestic violence and etc. People are telling my ex and his friends places I
hang out and showing up there. Yeah, I see how location sort of thing could be
a bit of a problem. I just am interested in ethical hacking is all.

------
AngelinaAmore
Also, every time I view last person who viewed my profile its someone who has
blocked me, constantly viewing my page then blocking me, its weird, unless I
am mistaken.

